
Vue Intro - mjhea0
https://github.com/mjhea0/vue-intro
======
jayrox
lost my attention at

    
    
      <div id="app2">
        <button @click="click">Click</button>
        <div v-if="value">
          <p>Yay!</p>
        </div>
        <div v-else>
          <p>Nay!</p>
        </div>
      </div>

~~~
mjhea0
were you coding along? or just reading?

~~~
jayrox
logic doesn't belong in markup.

~~~
mjhea0
if that's your stance then i'd steer away from soa

